# AISI S100 & S213



## Titleistguy (Apr 25, 2019)

Does anyone happen to have a copy of these via pdf hanging around that they're willing to part with?  Msg me and let me know.

Thank you.


----------



## deviationz (Apr 26, 2019)

They are available for free download.

https://cfsei.memberclicks.net/free-publications


----------



## Titleistguy (Apr 29, 2019)

Thank you for the tip, just downloaded and printed.


----------

